# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  [New]WoW MultiBotXer

## youmew

*WoW MultiBotXer*

I saw that you deleted my first post because you thought it was a virus.
Ok now i'm reposting it without UPX compression ,now look:
Virustotal. MD5: d29511ed46d21ef9e52d22f7fd51aa64 archive damaged W32.Autoit.Obfus-1
(I don't know why W32.Autoit.Obfus-1 appear on this page but it is just a false positive ) 
I CAN CERTIFY YOU THAT MY TOOL IS 100% VIRUS FREE
And if you still believe that it is a virus , take a look at what the "virus" can do ...

[yt]Ymd6mSEUolI[/yt]
[yt]1Kt9yW8aLGE[/yt]

So here is my first contribution to the community :

A tool , which will let you to make one day karazhan alone with just one single computer .
It's not multiboxing , it's MultiBoTxing
Here is a Copy& Paste of the readme sry but I'm too lazy to rewrite my first post...

WoW MultiBotXer by Um3W 
Version 0.4 ALPHA

Features:
2.4.3 Private and Live(Undetected for the moment))
All these features work without using macros
For the moment the tool only support mages ,priests and warriors
You can use others class but they will only do what mentionned below
-Up to 4 bot in the same time 
-You can minimize your others WoW session and play with your main in fullscreen ( but you need to have a good computer)
-Your alts follow your main
-Your alts attack when you get aggro 
-Attack My target function which can let your alts to attack your main's target
-Stay/Rejoin Function 

Combat routine: 
Mage:
-Send 1 key to your mage's WoW session (fireball) every 400ms 

Priest:
-Check who have the lowest health and heal him (Send 1 ) 

Warrior
-Attack and Send(2) every 1000ms

Tool Requirement:
-WoW
-A Good computer which can handle two or more WoW sessions.

How to use:
-Open multibotxer
-Config the tool 
-launch WoW's sessions
-Click on the big button ( RUN MULTIBOTXER)
As you can see , it is very easy to use it , but don't forget to make a group with your alt and to press DEL

Warning ! Do not bind Numpad keys(1 to 5) they are used by the tool

Known Bugs:
-If you have an azerty keyboard , you'll may have some difficulty to use 
"Attack My Target" function ,in this case just press SHIFT key or ALT Key.

ToDo List:
-Switch main feature
-All classes support
-Customize your alt's combat routine
-Loot function -Hard-
-Buff function
-Warden prevention

I'm currently searching of devellopers which can help me to improve my tool.
If you are intersted send me a email [email protected].
And feel free , of course to tell me your suggestions 
PS :If an admin of the forum continues to believe strongly that this is a virus, I'll send him the source code, he will only have to check it and compile it by himself .....

Download link (0.4 Alpha) :
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
Enjoy ^^

----------


## achokshi

boxing eh.. i like

----------


## Jaguar

nice, might need to check it out when u get more classes and upgrade more

----------


## Barnzy

cba to use it but +rep ty for release

----------


## moxie11

thank god you can "certify" me that its virus free! now that I have the programmers certification[?] I should probably just give you my computer.

----------


## Obama

Well. this looks like you made it. Good work.

----------


## youmew

> thank god you can "certify" me that its virus free! now that I have the programmers certification[?] I should probably just give you my computer.


omg... :disbelief:
youmew
um3w

that's my 1337 version of my nickname  :Big Grin: 
anyway , if someone has tried the tool ,could him tell what he think about it? :hsugh:

----------


## Gothian

I think this is a repost, also there was talk on the shoutbowx that this was laced with malicious files.

If not, I would assume it to be pretty nice, though perhaps a dent to real multiboxing... which would suck for the whole MB community.

----------


## Imakepigsfly

1 warr 1 preist 2 mages = perfect group grinding/botting

----------


## ALEXGONZALEZ

Nice, is this easy to set up?

----------


## youmew

> I think this is a repost, also there was talk on the shoutbowx that this was laced with malicious files.
> 
> If not, I would assume it to be pretty nice, though perhaps a dent to real multiboxing... which would suck for the whole MB community.


This is a repost because my first thread was deleted while i was sleeping ...
When i saw that it was deleted , I wondered first how many post as mine were also deleted. ...
And I do not have access to this shootbox, could I have a link? 
unless it's reserved only to active users, so in this case, if someone has records of this conversation, please past it . Thanks

----------


## Gothian

> This is a repost because my first thread was deleted while i was sleeping ...
> When i saw that it was deleted , I wondered first how many post as mine was also deleted. .
> And I do not have access to this shootbox, could I have a link? 
> unless it's reserved only to active users, so in this case, if someone has records of this conversation, please past it . Thanks


Shoutbawx is for contributors/donators and up. Also, the archives are disabled.

I kind of caught some talk about virus scans regarding the Multibotxer and how it definitely must be a virus considering the overly dirty virus scan, and a brand new member to MMOwned releasing a new, promising bot. Although it is scripted in AutoIT, still not bad. I could help you port it to .NET so that there will be 100% 0 virus in the scan, not even false positives.

----------


## theawpspy

it had backdoor, and worms,
thats why the last post got deleted,

----------


## youmew

> Shoutbawx is for contributors/donators and up. Also, the archives are disabled.
> 
> I kind of caught some talk about virus scans regarding the Multibotxer and how it definitely must be a virus considering the overly dirty virus scan, and a brand new member to MMOwned releasing a new, promising bot. Although it is scripted in AutoIT, still not bad. I could help you port it to .NET so that there will be 100% 0 virus in the scan, not even false positives.


I'm not a " brand new member " , i can be a leecher , but i'm here since more than a year...
Now , please , dear hackers, compress all the executables files with UPX in the archive , send it to virus total and see...
And yeah , i wanted to port it in .NET (cause there is no multithreading support in autoit )if you could help me it would be great  :Smile:  especialy for memory injecting .

----------


## youmew

> it had backdoor, and worms,
> thats why the last post got deleted,


Is there any admin over there to prove you the contrary ?

What you should do is to check with a firewall if the program send data over the net .
try it with this version and the first version(if you have it )

----------


## Gothian

> Is there any admin over there to prove you the contrary ?


No one can say for sure if it is safe or not, honestly I keep my applications open source. Seeing as how .NET is easily disassembled with Reflector, people can check on their own to assure applications aren't dangerous.

----------


## youmew

Yes ,of course he can, he 'll just see in the source code if there is no virus or keylogger included, then compile it without UPX and then check if the MD5 is the same with the binary that I've posted here.
But sorry , i don't want to make it open source for the moment , maybe one day..

----------


## U_dont_kno_me?

> Yes ,of course he can, he 'll just see in the source code if there is no virus or keylogger included, then compile it without UPX and then check if the MD5 is the same with the binary that I've posted here.
> But sorry , i don't want to make it open source for the moment , maybe one day..


maybe one day after you get a couple of accounts from less cautious people.  :Smile:

----------


## youmew

i asked if there are autoit dev here to help me to improve the tool .i' m ready to send him now the source code .

----------


## Kurushimi

sounds cool

----------


## fucduck

give source code to admin and ask him to compile it himself
pls

----------


## klamor

i wouldn't download this even if it's verified to not be a virus... you can easily download keyclone or other programs like that that are even designed for retail wow that will work the exact same way this person claims his program will work....

plus this is not a "hack" because multiboxing is legal even on retail wow...

----------


## deadfate

> i wouldn't download this even if it's verified to not be a virus... you can easily download keyclone or other programs like that that are even designed for retail wow that will work the exact same way this person claims his program will work....
> 
> plus this is not a "hack" because multiboxing is legal even on retail wow...


 L2 read, its a multi botter not boxer, luls u fail's at internets

----------


## Gothian

> i wouldn't download this even if it's verified to not be a virus... you can easily download keyclone or other programs like that that are even designed for retail wow that will work the exact same way this person claims his program will work....
> 
> plus this is not a "hack" because multiboxing is legal even on retail wow...


How about read the post before typing the diarrhea which spews from your brain.

----------


## ubrpwnt

Whoever reported it is an idiot, AutoIt always is a false positive.

----------


## youmew

> Whoever reported it is an idiot, AutoIt always is a false positive.


Finally someone who trust me...

----------


## ~Jagris

Techinacally this is within the rules if it was a WoW addon or something.

----------


## youmew

my tool combine the benefict of multiboxing and the power of boting . it has access to wow memory data and thats why it is 100% against the rules

----------


## mudfish

Id have to say this may be a decent idea, but i can also say you have never made it past 30 at best. Theres no way to multibox without getting an insane amount of attention and reports of botting. The only reason why multiboxers dont have to worry about those reports are because they arent botting. But if you are botting...

Point: if you Multi_bot_ your garunteed to get banned and wipe 4 accounts at once.

----------


## Gothian

> Id have to say this may be a decent idea, but i can also say you have never made it past 30 at best. Theres no way to multibox without getting an insane amount of attention and reports of botting. The only reason why multiboxers dont have to worry about those reports are because they arent botting. But if you are botting...
> 
> Point: if you Multi_bot_ your garunteed to get banned and wipe 4 accounts at once.


Pretty much, this says exactly the truth.

----------


## Jens

well, after reading the first post i got this out of it: it requires you to playt the first character, and then it spams the other wow processes with 1 after half a second?

whats the point if you have to play the main account anyways, then its not much different than a decently setup keyclone, if on the other hand, it bots all the accounts at once, people would probably notice

----------


## youmew

please test it.....
when you multibotX , you look very legit cause i implemented various thing like $DistancetoMain variable , just test it before replying with no sense

----------


## Numsu

It shows that on the virus scan because that version of autoit just does. Virustotal did not say any worms / trojans or anything else, i would presume its a safe file, if the picture is legit

----------


## theawpspy

> It shows that on the virus scan because that version of autoit just does. Virustotal did not say any worms / trojans or anything else, i would presume its a safe file, if the picture is legit


Last upload did,

----------


## mudfish

> please test it.....
> when you multibotX , you look very legit cause i implemented various thing like variable , just test it before replying with no sense


What differs between your program and glider running in party mode?

Yours limits class choice...

Sorry, I just dont see why anyone would choose this over the leading bot. granted you prolly put alot of time into it im going to rep you. Show me a video of you running a group set up to 70 with this and maybe ill change my view on it.

----------


## youmew

why don't you spend just five minutes of your time and see by yourself ?

my tool has no report with glider
just check by yourself

----------


## DeadlyMaker

ill check it out thx

----------


## mudfish

> why don't you spend just five minutes of your time and see by yourself ?
> 
> my tool has no report with glider
> just check by yourself


I didnt understand a single thing you just said... report? wtf?

----------


## youmew

> I didnt understand a single thing you just said... report? wtf?


erf sry for my english cuz im french :/
what i wanted to say is that my tool is unique , you won't find anywhere else something like this .

----------


## mudfish

> erf sry for my english cuz im french :/
> what i wanted to say is that my tool is unique , you won't find anywhere else something like this .


ok so your saying with your bot you can run a full party? (limited to a warrior, mage, and priest of course). Hmmm....where have I seen a bot that allows you to run in party, giving you the choice of any class, full customization, and really good support and updates....




Eh, i guess Ive never seen that before. Your right, your bot is unique and im sure will take over the botting community.

----------


## Shynd

His "bot" is not really a bot at all. It allows you to issue commands that will be executed by the "bots" that are running on the other accounts. You are the party leader, per se, of a small, tactical game. You tell the mage to attack that target, the priest to heal the warrior, the warrior to attack whatever target, etc. If he develops this past the very, very basic functions of which it currently consists, I could see this being a very fun and effective way to play WoW.

It's just like multiboxing, except you don't have to have all the accounts doing the same thing at the same time by just cloning your key presses. If he develops this, you could, presumably, tell the warrior to pull with range, then issue a command to the mages to start queuing a pyroblast cast, and then issue a command to the priest, while the mages are casting, to queue up a heal on the warrior, etc. I see a great deal of potential for *fun* here, not for afk botting. You're all just too narrow-minded to think about it, though.

----------


## mudfish

> His "bot" is not really a bot at all. It allows you to issue commands that will be executed by the "bots" that are running on the other accounts. You are the party leader, per se, of a small, tactical game. You tell the mage to attack that target, the priest to heal the warrior, the warrior to attack whatever target, etc. If he develops this past the very, very basic functions of which it currently consists, I could see this being a very fun and effective way to play WoW.
> 
> It's just like multiboxing, except you don't have to have all the accounts doing the same thing at the same time by just cloning your key presses. If he develops this, you could, presumably, tell the warrior to pull with range, then issue a command to the mages to start queuing a pyroblast cast, and then issue a command to the priest, while the mages are casting, to queue up a heal on the warrior, etc. I see a great deal of potential for *fun* here, not for afk botting. You're all just too narrow-minded to think about it, though.


When you implement automation into multiboxing...ban. This guys has not gotten passed 30, I wouldnt even go as far as saying he has level passed 10 with this.

Im sorry, but if its not a bot, then change the name. If its multiboxing, its already out there.

Everything this does is already being done everyday only its legal. With this your just setting up for failure.

----------


## youmew

Man , just test it 
plz

----------


## 1814

*Sourcecode:*
(MultiBotxer.exe):AutoIt pastebin - collaborative debugging tool
(Mage.exe):pastebin - collaborative debugging tool
(Warrior.exe):pastebin - collaborative debugging tool
(Priest.exe):pastebin - collaborative debugging tool

SEEMS to be clean : /

----------


## shaman1234

cool thread

----------


## pchow

hrmmm i could go either way on this... sweet if you got druids in this =]

----------


## jedi

Good work, nicely done

----------


## Tom__

Poor guy, just wants to contribute and release a free -still in develop- bot but gets assraped immediately because the false positives everyone already knows about. WoWInfinity gives the same false positives, still people are paying for it...

----------


## Xelex

*Looks very nice!*

----------


## TagManDK

Awesome. I'd try, but I'm not comfortable with the "Undetected at the moment" thing...

----------


## wouterflip

This can be really usefull

----------


## [Thefuzz]

WoW MultiBotXer

One thing i have to say is that if alot of people start using this wow will ban multiboting and multiboxing becuz they think even the people that are actually doing the work of multiboxing are actually boting so you would eventually screw them over and all of MB community would hate you other then that nice job

----------


## klamor

> i wouldn't download this even if it's verified to not be a virus... you can easily download keyclone or other programs like that that are even designed for retail wow that will work the exact same way this person claims his program will work....
> 
> plus this is not a "hack" because multiboxing is legal even on retail wow...


i appologize, i guess i saw the BotXer and thought it was multiboxing... doh!
i'll read more carefully next time :Frown:

----------


## joeri123

I'd love to see more profiles. I'll rep you for it ^^

----------


## Mo0rbid

oh my god +rep for muse breaks RMX with infected mushroom

----------


## 7itanium

I want to get a computer than can 10box-- then a better version of this program-- so I can solo kara lol

----------


## KiLLerBoy_001

i checked autoit source and it's virus free 

plus i like to say great job on the program i would love to help you btw 

di alot for flo's bot back in the days

----------


## seizure507

i scanned it and nothing came up so imma try it out

----------


## DarkChas

> I think this is a repost, also there was talk on the shoutbowx that this was laced with malicious files.
> 
> If not, I would assume it to be pretty nice, though perhaps a dent to real multiboxing... which would suck for the whole MB community.


this bot is 100% real and working,

i played with a person who was controlling 4 shamans in a horde tower and ripped alot of the alliance up. its wicked to see what people can do but yeah even the GM said this is ok if your controlling them.

----------


## bait

> WoW MultiBotXer
> 
> One thing i have to say is that if alot of people start using this wow will ban multiboting and multiboxing becuz they think even the people that are actually doing the work of multiboxing are actually boting so you would eventually screw them over and all of MB community would hate you other then that nice job




LOL I don't give a **** bout the MB community who the hell are they...

----------


## Dunkasbr

woow
its works 100%?

----------


## Phygar

Here's the sources:

AutoIt pastebin - collaborative debugging tool - MultiBoxer.exe
AutoIt pastebin - collaborative debugging tool - Mage.exe
AutoIt pastebin - collaborative debugging tool - Priest.exe
AutoIt pastebin - collaborative debugging tool - Warrior.exe

----------


## mudfish

> LOL I don't give a **** bout the MB community who the hell are they...


And who are you? What have you done to stand out from the crowd?

Oh I'm sorry, earned 5 rep on MMOwned which means you clearly are important.

While the multiboxing community has created an alternate play style thats legal, destroyed you in arena, and is growing each day. You're right, they are in fact no body. Right...

Multiboxing community>bait 

You should consider thinking before posting from this day on...

----------


## mihaitza

Awesome, +2 rep. 
BTW, can someone explain how this work? I mean, i start it, log on my char and then?

----------


## youmew

Here is the official source :/ 
Filebeam - Free Fast File Hosting
So you can check by yourself if it is a virus or not ....
That's very easy to add and to customize class , and please, if you modify the code , don't forget to credit me :/

Here is another link to dowload my program :
Filebeam - Free Fast File Hosting

By the way i'm porting multibotxer to C# if someone want to join the dev team just send me an email : [email protected]

----------


## Krushiev

Don't know if this counts as a necropost but...

I see great potential in this. Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but on my own private server I have a mage, a warrior, a priest and my main (a warlock) and the first three tend to stand around. Once the warrior went all over the countryside chasing god knows what, and the others didn't want to even attack my target (unless there's some way to really configure the "bot hotbar" that I couldn't find.

Not bashing, not by a landslide because it's a hell of a lot better than anything I could ever do. <---- n00b  :Stick Out Tongue: 

It just needs some sort of instruction manual  :Stick Out Tongue: 

By the way, for reference... I'm running my own private server with only myself playing. I created three more accounts with toons to test this out. Server + 4 clients running at the same time on the same PC... That might have something to do with it :P

This concept is pretty dang sweet though!

----------


## Quickfix

is this legal to use?

----------


## Krushiev

IMO, this falls under breaking the ToS, and EULA...

So no  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ps. It won't allow me to + rep  :Frown:

----------


## polackpl123

teach me how to use this? 5$ ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Krushiev

Heck, I'd love to, polackpl123. But I'm having a few issues too. I don't have much difficulty with a healer with me... But for my needs, I'm running this off of 5 clients at the same time... On a private server...

... All from the same PC, so the lag is unbearable and at least one of the other "bots" following me around just stands there doing nothing. Next on my project list, get myself a cheap arsed PC and make that a dedicated server to really test this out.

For the most part, the Warrior, Priest and mage are all one trick ponies, they pretty much spam the first slot on hotbar #1. But that's all good if you have two mages and two healers and you're tanking. Take a look at the key setup for each class and for each account, slot accordingly (live or private server)... They'll do what they're supposed to.

Just make sure you press the key (or keybind an empty key in the WoW client) for the "party" to assist. They will attack your target when you get aggro. Just don't send them off to attack, they might go all over the place individually (lol, happened to me) chasing targets till the next zone! 

The idea behind this is that if they are running off the same PC and if you bind certain keys (that aren't used by WoW), you can theoretically control (almost) a whole party from one computer, and the other "bots" can run minimized.

It really is a kickarse concept, and one that I really support. 

I'm praying for an update soon  :Big Grin:  .... Praying really hard too!

----------


## Fireblast

mhhmmm,, interesting

----------


## Kaziko.

Thanks dude

----------


## masolina01

i have a program like this it is ahk scripter only downside u have to write out each code for each keybinding, took me a hour to set up but i was able to run fine with 5 shamans, 4 dps just spamming 1 since itll go to each and then pressing 4 to cast a heal or 3 to cast chainheal if needed. Like Krush said this is a really great concept and something to be expanded on. Blizzard could most likely cash in on this more then they already are

----------


## youmew

this project is not dead.I'm porting it to C# to improve performance and to do add a bunch of new features . But I'm alone , no one wants to help me so this could take a loooooooong time before I release a fully working version.




XBot the multibotxer reborn

and if you are getting issues with multibotxer that's because you aren't running it on a 2.4.3 client

----------


## liamdawise

could you update this to 3.0.8? ill rep you lol

----------


## xozaki

it's really cool tks a lot

----------


## Vainglory

Get more stuff working first, then leak it out. :Wink:

----------


## ME412

> His "bot" is not really a bot at all. It allows you to issue commands that will be executed by the "bots" that are running on the other accounts. You are the party leader, per se, of a small, tactical game. You tell the mage to attack that target, the priest to heal the warrior, the warrior to attack whatever target, etc. If he develops this past the very, very basic functions of which it currently consists, I could see this being a very fun and effective way to play WoW.
> 
> It's just like multiboxing, except you don't have to have all the accounts doing the same thing at the same time by just cloning your key presses. If he develops this, you could, presumably, tell the warrior to pull with range, then issue a command to the mages to start queuing a pyroblast cast, and then issue a command to the priest, while the mages are casting, to queue up a heal on the warrior, etc. I see a great deal of potential for *fun* here, not for afk botting. You're all just too narrow-minded to think about it, though.


WoW meets RTS... sounds VERY INTERESTING... 
I cant afford a 2/3/4 account so I will not be testing it...

Youmew, this looks sweet.

----------


## Cephalopod

> His "bot" is not really a bot at all. It allows you to issue commands that will be executed by the "bots" that are running on the other accounts. You are the party leader, per se, of a small, tactical game. You tell the mage to attack that target, the priest to heal the warrior, the warrior to attack whatever target, etc. If he develops this past the very, very basic functions of which it currently consists, I could see this being a very fun and effective way to play WoW.
> 
> It's just like multiboxing, except you don't have to have all the accounts doing the same thing at the same time by just cloning your key presses. If he develops this, you could, presumably, tell the warrior to pull with range, then issue a command to the mages to start queuing a pyroblast cast, and then issue a command to the priest, while the mages are casting, to queue up a heal on the warrior, etc. I see a great deal of potential for *fun* here, not for afk botting. You're all just too narrow-minded to think about it, though.


That's exactly what my multiboxer can do.

What you explained is a legit way of playing WoW as well. It's not against the rules  :Big Grin: 

Might as well throw some error handling into Ceph and release what I've done so far. If I do, I'll strip all memory reading and things which will break the ToS out of it though.

Actually, I'm 99% sure you can do what you described with keyclone as well.

----------


## Coleteague1

This sucks

----------


## uselessx

its..meh. at best.

----------


## rasta-raus

Its virusless :P Good job.. avast didnt pick it up.

----------


## Brandan1337

does this still work? sounds really cool ^^

----------


## leethunter

> its..meh. at best.


Saved my from testing it
+rep

----------


## Wildslayer

As I understand they won't ban for using this program...correct me if I'm wrong but read this page GM Conversations - Dual-Boxing Wiki

----------


## Evilphtbstrd

after reading through this and being a multi boxer myself , what i can pick up is that this software will press the buttons for you

as it stands , the reason multiboxing is allowed is because i physically have to press the button i want to use on a second account , so if i want my second account to follow me , i press F1 on my setup and my software sends the key to the second account window on the next machine , and my follow macro is pressed , therefore i am in full control of the account .

i have not tested this software yet and from reading this thread i don't think i will at the moment , but if when your main account attacks and this software automatically presses the button without any human interaction then it is bannable and is useless imo

----------


## Executionerr

naiz gonna try it

----------


## Wildslayer

> after reading through this and being a multi boxer myself , what i can pick up is that this software will press the buttons for you
> 
> as it stands , the reason multiboxing is allowed is because i physically have to press the button i want to use on a second account , so if i want my second account to follow me , i press F1 on my setup and my software sends the key to the second account window on the next machine , and my follow macro is pressed , therefore i am in full control of the account .
> 
> i have not tested this software yet and from reading this thread i don't think i will at the moment , but if when your main account attacks and this software automatically presses the button without any human interaction then it is bannable and is useless imo


Your pressing the key that activates the key on the other account which means your still playing and it isnt automation, if you press one key and it has a timer on it and goes on from that then its banable... read the topic above you and go to the link...

----------


## Evilphtbstrd

Features:
2.4.3 Private and Live(Undetected for the moment)) <--- undetected ?? why would it need to be undetected ??

All these features work without using macros
For the moment the tool only support mages ,priests and warriors
You can use others class but they will only do what mentionned below
-Up to 4 bot in the same time 
-You can minimize your others WoW session and play with your main in fullscreen ( but you need to have a good computer)
-Your alts follow your main <----- fair enough addons like jamba and twoboxtoolkit do this for you


-Your alts attack when you get aggro <---- alts attack is this with or without pressing a button if they auto assist , this could be considered automation


-Attack My target function which can let your alts to attack your main's target
-Stay/Rejoin Function 

Combat routine:	
Mage:
-Send 1 key to your mage's WoW session (fireball) every 400ms <<----
sending keys if fine as long as you are pressing the actual key yourself , if the key is being sent for you , this is classed as automation and bannable

Priest:
-Check who have the lowest health and heal him (Send 1 ) <---- done automatically or do you physically have to press a button ??


Warrior
-Attack and Send(2) every 1000ms <---- another timed key press , automation


any interaction from any toon without , myself physically pressing the button to send is automation and considered botting ...

----------


## .iArt

updates? and ist it detecable?

mfg

----------


## BlackPhynix

same question as .iArt, can i use it to level an alt in my holidays ?

----------


## izzy05

Alot Easier then back in the old days

----------


## omid12

ty it was nice

----------


## robotbear

Suspicious, can someone post if this works?

i don't want to assume viruses, but i don't want to assume its completely clean.

----------


## Temptz

> Suspicious, can someone post if this works?
> 
> i don't want to assume viruses, but i don't want to assume its completely clean.


Please read through the pages instead of just posting to get a reply that has been said a hundred times. 

This is AutoIT. AutoIT reports false positives to Anti-Viruses. And unless I am mistaking, the author even posted the source so you can look for *yourself.*

----------


## joma

Thanks, nice1

----------


## exorsist

If you guys dont know..... Multiboxing is allowed. Since Blizzard is getting money from all the accounts ur playing on

----------


## Cenimap

This wont work for me: it cant retrieve data from wow

----------


## zutto

se on wanha

so ofcourse it aint workin'

----------


## goider

> Id have to say this may be a decent idea, but i can also say you have never made it past 30 at best. Theres no way to multibox without getting an insane amount of attention and reports of botting. The only reason why multiboxers dont have to worry about those reports are because they arent botting. But if you are botting...
> 
> Point: if you Multi_bot_ your garunteed to get banned and wipe 4 accounts at once.


this is not perse either multiboxing or botting, but a mix. you control the one character, from that point, the rest follow and do what they have been preset to do. you have no roll in their actions besides moving. i have no need for this right now as im using bot a friend, but if you make more profiles available there will be some +rep in it for you.

----------


## ashleyww

My Alt just stands there

----------


## quakeon

Nice,ty i will try

----------


## Ezio

Undetectable Blizzard?

Support Patch 3.1?

----------


## trikinomitry101

> Undetectable Blizzard?
> 
> Support Patch 3.1?



Posted 08-13-2008 and never updated. Willing to risk it?

----------


## collision

i know this is old.. but i saw a guy.. 1 mage.. with 3 other mages alike.. the nicks were like nameone, nametwo, namethree,namefore .. and they all did what the main character did.. so i thought that he used this tool.. i tried it.. but it didnt do anything.. the alt just stood there.. i presed the keys and everything.. and also.. the wow version is 3.0.9 .. a private server.. so .. he probably used another tool.. does anybody know other tool like this?

----------


## BrightChild

> i know this is old.. but i saw a guy.. 1 mage.. with 3 other mages alike.. the nicks were like nameone, nametwo, namethree,namefore .. and they all did what the main character did.. so i thought that he used this tool.. i tried it.. but it didnt do anything.. the alt just stood there.. i presed the keys and everything.. and also.. the wow version is 3.0.9 .. a private server.. so .. he probably used another tool.. does anybody know other tool like this?


Search button.
it's called keyclone.

----------


## Kaga

looks like a really nice idea

----------


## hotdog78

mmm seems sketch not gonna lie but thanks bro

----------


## trikinomitry101

>_> Hmmmm....

----------


## trikinomitry101

MultiBotXer does not work on current live realms. This bot has NEVER been updated on MMOwned or other websites. Any website that hosts MultiBotXer hosts this exact same version which DOES NOT work on current live realms. It was a good Idea, that is not supported.

----------

